# Just checked in on car.un been away for a couple days



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Whats up today


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

It appears to be up 2.6% today. Is that unusual?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Earl said:


> It appears to be up 2.6% today. Is that unusual?


Not overly so, but they just named a new CEO today. Helps to have someone named to warm the seat in the corner office. Comes with a reputation I understand.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I reduced my exposure to this a few days prior. 
I was rebalancing, and moving away from entities heavily influenced by rising interest rates which will gradually erode the value of companies like this in my eyes. 
It certainly has done well in the three or so years before this, its first trimming for me.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Up again today


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mechanic said:


> Up again today


nice surprise,i guess apt.make lots of profit 

This is one of my largest holdings in share count

I started buying for the divs,,,now if the other reits would catch up


----------

